# Snake.



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

I get mine on wed 11th 
So exited. Got the tub for it and stuff, getting tank in 2/3 months as parents are low on money :crazy:
Can't wait, and soon I can breeed it with Yuki :flrt:
CANT WAIT


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

nice snakes are cool but i get lizards i just preffer them


----------

